# HIS Radeon HD 7750 iCooler 1 GB



## W1zzard (Feb 11, 2012)

Today AMD introduces their new Radeon HD 7700 Series. While the spotlight is on the HD 7770, HIS has sent us their HD 7750, which will come at a more attractive pricing than the HD 7770. In our testing the card can claim the title "most power efficient card ever tested" - 3x more power efficient than NVIDIA's GTX 480.

*Show full review*


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Feb 15, 2012)

This is interesting. Seems almost like it's meant to replace the 6670 as I think it launched at about the same price. Also odd how incredibly tiny the gain from overclocking is.


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Feb 15, 2012)

Great. Looking forward to you "making public" those 7770 reviews you've done already! 

***edit***

Oh, I see the results in your performance charts! And this: http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/HIS/HD_7750_7770_CrossFire/ . Nice. Just what we wanted to see!


----------



## meirb111 (Feb 15, 2012)

i think drivers are limiting this card since it has the same spec as 7770 with lower clock but
if you overclock it to 985 that's close to 7770 yet its much slower how could it be if all spec are the same ?


----------



## Spectrobozo (Feb 15, 2012)

the overclocking test makes no sense,
the overclock was probably not fully stable, you should try something lower to observe the gain...


----------



## Kaleid (Feb 15, 2012)

The very small overclock gain seems to me indicate that at that resolution the card has ran out of VRAM. Even at 1680x1050 I can ran out of VRAM with Skyrim (even without mods).


----------



## Jeffredo (Feb 15, 2012)

Great card for pre-built PCs with crappy 300W power supplies.  People are always asking about such things in various forums.  This can be recommended instead of an HD 6670 or HD 5670.  For light gaming in such a rig it would be quite good.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Feb 15, 2012)

Jeffredo said:


> Great card for pre-built PCs with crappy 300W power supplies.  People are always asking about such things in various forums.  This can be recommended instead of an HD 6670 or HD 5670.  For light gaming in such a rig it would be quite good.



From the reviews you could probably get away with 7770 crossfire on a 300watt psu!!! lol


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 15, 2012)

no blower cooler?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 16, 2012)

since this is not a dual gpu solution imho we can expect the 7850-70 to have dual render engines , i say this because Barts was a clever pre production(of APUs) evaluation of the performance of dual render engine cards before they APU'd its ass(one redundant engine does not then kill the apu its just binned lower) which to me who was expecting this to be dual renderred ie 2x grfx engines in die like Barts means 

7850-70 might well kick ass peeps, they will still be wanting to mass produce the next APU,s(trinity unsure ) dual Gfx solution before they commit all imho obv.


----------



## Sintel (Feb 22, 2012)

Ever since the HD5xx0 series, AMD implemented a fault tolerance algorithm in their memory bus. Read about it here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2841/12

Summary: "The scenario laid out to us by AMD is that overclockers who have reached the limits of their card’s memory bus will now see the impact of this as a drop in performance due to retransmissions, rather than crashing or graphical corruption."

What this means is that you cannot overclock the memory until the app/os/card locks or you see screen artifacts, this is way past the overclocking limit. Instead, you have to *gradually* increase the speed while keeping an eye on performance/fps/score. At the moment this starts to go down, you've passed the limit and need to backpedal.

This is obviously what happened when clocking the memory to 1600mhz on this sample. Otherwise one would have noticed at least a 15-20% increase in performance.


----------



## sliderider (Feb 26, 2012)

When you consider that the HD7750 is meant to replace the HD6670 in the no-external-power-required segment, the performance is absolutely amazing. nVidia is going to be hard pressed to match the performance and still keep the power draw within the limits of the PCIe slot. Casual gamers, OEMs, and those not wishing to upgrade their power supply will be snatching these cards up as fast as AMD can produce them. 

At the other end of the spectrum, the HD7770 also does extremely well by bringing performance comparable to an HD5770 or in some cases a GTX460 with lower power consumption than either. 

I'm still waiting for HD7800, though.


----------



## sliderider (Feb 26, 2012)

Sintel said:


> Ever since the HD5xx0 series, AMD implemented a fault tolerance algorithm in their memory bus. Read about it here: http://www.anandtech.com/show/2841/12
> 
> Summary: "The scenario laid out to us by AMD is that overclockers who have reached the limits of their card’s memory bus will now see the impact of this as a drop in performance due to retransmissions, rather than crashing or graphical corruption."
> 
> ...



That technology only detects bus errors, it does not detect errors that are generated within the memory chips themselves or the memory controller, so if by overclocking you cause the memory chips or the memory controller to overheat and malfunction resulting in artifacts, they will still be sent to the display and there will be no slowdown. The error must originate from the bus itself to be detected and a retransmission requested.

From the article:

"Finally, we should also note that this error detection scheme is only for detecting bus errors. Errors in the GDDR5 memory modules or errors in the memory controller will not be detected, so it’s still possible to end up with bad data should either of those two devices malfunction. By the same token this is solely a detection scheme, so there are no error correction abilities. The only way to correct a transmission error is to keep trying until the bus gets it right."


----------

